# Yo-Zuri Bonitas



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

passing this along so someone might save a few bucks on these high priced lures

$30.00 bucks for these things is just about stupid

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?id=0076558121141a&navCount=1&podId=0076558&parentId=cat21436&masterpathid=&navAction=jump&cmCat=MainCatcat21404-cat21406-cat21436&catalogCode=OG&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat21436&hasJS=true


----------



## Liteline 3 (Aug 31, 2009)

tks


----------



## Liteline 3 (Aug 31, 2009)

good info


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Link is dead. What's the secret?


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Bill Me said:


> Link is dead. What's the secret?


 
Yep told me the page was unavailable... :thumbdown:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Nat said:


> passing this along so someone might save a few bucks on these high priced lures
> 
> $30.00 bucks for these things is just about stupid
> 
> Cabela's -- Error


"Not available"

Another Cabelas mis-priced item.

A year or so ago the advertised Calcuttas for $19.99.

24 hours later I got an e-mail that it was a mistake.

Jim


----------

